# CHIHUAHUA SWEATERS FOR SALE



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

To all chihuahua mommy and daddy,

I would like to post this here before I post on ebay. I have a total of 7 sweaters (green, black, orange, red, beige, and 2 grey) to offer for this winter collection that I personally knitted myself. They are all solid color and it's made with 100% thick wool. It's going to keep your chihuahua really warm this winter. The length is about 7.5 - 8 inches. It will fit Chihuahua that weight 2.5 lbs (slight loose) to 4 lbs (perfect fit). The listing price for each sweater is $17. S/H is $3, second sweater - please add 50 cents. If you purchase a total of 3+ sweaters, I will ship your items out for FREE. If you have any questions, please email me at [email protected]. Form of payment: paypal. I have many happy return customers.... if you need any references, please let me know.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd like the red, the orange and one of the grays. Lily needs more sweaters and those are way nicer than what I'm capable of knitting. She's just 4 pounds so they should be perfect.

Can you provide me with the Paypal link or info so I can pay you?

Thanks!
Rachael


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'll take the other ones if you ship internationally  they look great for paris and vienna for the winter :wave: 

can pay through paypal :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Rachael,

I just send you a PM in regards to the sweaters. Please check.

Thanks, 

Linda and Tiny


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

kealohalinaka said:


> Hi Rachael,
> 
> I just send you a PM in regards to the sweaters. Please check.
> 
> ...


I sent you a reply. If you need any more info, let me know. I am not the brightest bulb on the tree when it comes to paypal. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

they are brill so nicely made do you make them your self


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes Chihuahua - lady, I knit all my doggy sweater myself. Thank You very much. That was very sweet of you!


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

They sure are beautiful--


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Rachael,

I sent you an invoice. Please check your paypal.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

kealohalinaka said:


> Hi Rachael,
> 
> I sent you an invoice. Please check your paypal.
> 
> ...


Paid! Yippee!!! I'm really excited to see them. You were smart to come here first instead of eBay. :wink:


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

OOOO which did you get for Lily Rachael???


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Those are honestly the nicest doggie sweaters I've ever seen! :lol: 

But, Diesel's a little bigger than your sizes and I was wondering if you ever made special order sweaters? I LOVE the beige, green, and red. I'd rather not have to buy them all at one time (I'm a full time student... little low on that much funds at one time). Let me know if you are willing to work something out!

Thanks so much,
Courtney & Diesel


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> OOOO which did you get for Lily Rachael???


Lily looks best in bright colors so I got red and orange. I also got gray because I look it will look lovely with her coloring. They look gorgeous, don't they? :wave:


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

aw bobo cant fit that =/


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they look gorgeous !!! i have the green , beige and grey for my girls :wink: 

did you send me the invoice already ? :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

ahh picture (and cutenss!!) overload!! haha I have DSL, my computer doesn't mix well with a lot of largish sized photos, but the ones I saw... WONDERFULLY ADORABLE


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Paris and Vienna and Nathalie,

I sent you a PM on regarding about the sweaters. 

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

if i don't have the beige one , wich color is maroon then ??  can you replace the grey with the beige one then ? sorry if i'm being a pain :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

THAT'S FINE! haa haa, I'll go ahead and replace the beige with grey. 

Thanks - you pain in the butt. :lol:  :wave: haa haa just kidding. It's it definietly not a problem. 

Talk to you soon,

Linda

P.S. I don't have the maroon color shown on the pictures because I purchased the yarn yesterday. But it's really nice. I'll take a picture of all the sweaters that I've made for you and send it over to you via email. Also, I'm going to change the buttons on the red sweater to a better buttons...you'll like it. I promise.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

That's great , thanks :wink: i just looked up the color maroon and if it's a mix between purple and brown , then i love it  suits paris very well :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

You got it. I'll send you a photo of all your sweaters tonight for you to see when I get home. And at that time if you're not interested in the Maroon color. We'll go ahead and switch it back to the grey one. HAA HAA.... But I have a great feeling that you'll like the Maroon color alot.

Linda


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

I am so happy business is going well for you Linda and Tiny! :shock: 
I am proud of myself that I dared to bring you here heehee!! I wish Piku would wear the two sweaters I have from you, but at same time I am also happy he is staying small, so cute! LOL :roll:

Keep up the good work and WTG on all the people who purchased, they ARE truely the most *trendy* and *well made* sweaters I have seen in years of looking.

:wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

elka said:


> I am so happy business is going well for you Linda and Tiny! :shock:
> I am proud of myself that I dared to bring you here heehee!! I wish Piku would wear the two sweaters I have from you, but at same time I am also happy he is staying small, so cute! LOL :roll:
> 
> Keep up the good work and WTG on all the people who purchased, they ARE truely the most *trendy* and *well made* sweaters I have seen in years of looking.
> ...


The fact is that I meant to order some when she first posted her links but I got lazy and forgot. I'm just glad she gave us another chance. I know I'll love the sweaters - you can tell from the pics they're very thick and soft and that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Nathalie,

I sent you an email on your 6 sweaters. I also attached photos for you to see. In case you didn't received the pictures, here you go.

I'm going to sleep now. So I'll talk to you tomorrow when I'm up.





























THIS IS MAROON... IT'S REAL PRETTY IN PERSON.









Thanks, 
Linda and Tiny


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks Linda !!!


i went to this big forest yesterday with the three chi's and they were wearing some sweaters i already have , to adjust them to it , but they will need it in time ...because it can get very chilly here :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i am loving the biege and the maroon sweaters


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

nathalie,

So the Maroon is a go? I am going to pack it up when I get home tonight after work. Please reply.

Thanks, 
Linda


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

it's a go !!!! :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Nathalie!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i received my sweaters today , i really love them !!! they fit perfect for both my ladies and even my bf thought they looked really cute  at first he didn't liked them from the pics , but he has no imagination whatsoever :lol: 
I really liked your card , that was so sweet and nice to see a pic of you , you even made the envelope look like a piece of art  

You are the best !!! xxx i'll post pics this weekend , btw do you also make them larger ?

kisses nat


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> i received my sweaters today , i really love them !!! they fit perfect for both my ladies and even my bf thought they looked really cute  at first he didn't liked them from the pics , but he has no imagination whatsoever :lol:
> I really liked your card , that was so sweet and nice to see a pic of you , you even made the envelope look like a piece of art
> 
> You are the best !!! xxx i'll post pics this weekend , btw do you also make them larger ?
> ...


When I got my sweaters I told her that even the envelope was fun. She is soooo talented!

People... Lily's sweaters are gorgeous. They're so thick and rich looking and they fit her perfectly. I haven't been able to take pictures because I'm too wrapped up in my computer and phone problems. But once everything is squared away, I promise to take pics and post them.

If you guys have an opportunity to buy any of Linda's sweaters, do so. You won't be sorry. :wave:


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I bought some of her sweaters and they are amazing. They fit Minka perfectly and they are so soft and warm. I felt special when I saw the envelope with the decoration. You should definitely buy her sweaters.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Nathalie, Lori, and Rachael 

You guys are all so sweet! Thank you very much for liking the sweaters so much. I can't wait to see pictures of all your princesses and princes wearing the sweaters. 

Much Love,

Linda and Tiny


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I like the grey one!!!


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

i wish bobo could fit these sweaters! its so gorgeous =/


----------

